# [SOLVED] Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi, i bought a system already overclocked by overclockers uk which has recently been giving me bsod's. I have trauled through many forums and it seems the bsod x0124 error is to do with VCore. The original system was overclocked to 4.5Ghz and i have tested at stock speeds which solves the bsod errors. So i need to know what settings i need to change in BIOS in order to lower the overclock to 4Ghz so i can test my system further.

I can change VCore in BIOS but i dont realy know what im doing, do i need to change memory voltage as well or just change VCore untill i get speed to 4Ghz.

Im a complete overclock noob, so i hope you guys understand what im saying lol.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

The voltage will not lower the clock speed. It lowers the voltage being sent to the CPU socket, memory, etc to keep the OC stable. You may just be able to lower the multiplier in the BIOS to reduce the speed.

Not sure which mobo or CPU you have but this guide should help.

P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

Hi, just to clarify i checked your system on your profile and it says you're using an asus mobo? Could you just clarify what mobo is in this system (exact spec would help) and whether or not it is asus based.

If it is then using the "EZ Mode" should allow you to just click "normal settings" to go back to the stock speed. However, I'd personally make a backup profile of the settings you're using now just incase you ever want to go back...

If it's not asus based most boards have a simple configuration which allows you to set the base clock, vcore and multiplier to "automatic" or at least to use the motherboard's "default or optimized" settings which are usually good enough to make the computer run stable.

If you post back with your motherboard make and model and the cpu's make and model we should be able to provide more help.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

Your running a core 2 duo at 4.5GHz? This is not possible unless you are using hydrogen.

Anyway I guarantee you that your issue is vcore related because of the underpowered inadequate power supply in the system.

Please read my guide http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

Apologies all, that was my old pc. i need to update that.

the specs of my system now are:

Win 7 64 OEM
8 GB Kingston HyperX Gensesis Grey (2X4GB)
Geforce GTX 460
Intel Core I5-2500K (sandybridge)
Corsair Hydro H60 Liquid CPU Cooler
OCZ StealthXstream 2 700W PSU
Gigabyte Z68X-UD4 Intel Z68 DDR3 Mobo

Will try to take down multiplier, see what happens :ermm:


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

Hi again, no worries, it was worth us checking the setup so we're giving you the correct information.

All I'd like to add is that your MOBO(From looking at the manual) has a "Load Optimized settings" or "Optimize" function which should auto-clock the processor to approx 4GHz(possibly 4.2) stable with your setup without you having to play with the settings manually...

Also loading the MOBO's defaults is a good place to start (i.e. start from scratch and go from there)...

This Guide Goes through OCing the i5-2500K on an older gigabyte bios/board... Whilst this isn't ideal for your setup it will give you a good idea of what settings you will have to balance and what settings should be on/off...

However from looking at your set-up you should be able to comfortably hit 4.5GHz without any temp/core issues... So what was the vCore set to? (Re-checking the settings in CPU-Z [google and download it] could give you an idea of exactly what's going wrong)...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

Jamey is correct, infact you should be able to get 5GHz or close to it with your setup.

Have you changed any voltages such as VCC and VPLL and obviousley the VCore?


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

Here are some screenshots of CPUZ. The muliplier changes from time to time as u can see.

The thing is i can play skyrim and crysis on high settings with no errors at all, but i get bsod x0124 within a hour of playing res evil 5 and kingdoms of amalur. These errors go away when playing at stock speeds.

Hopefully this is just a wrong setting, but i fear it may be the cpu degrading. (only 9 months old)

Anyways i have not touched any voltage settings and my current Vcore is 1.368V (sometimes this fluctuates to 1.344V)


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

oops forgot to attach screenies :blush:


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

more screen shots.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

Just set the Bios to Default Settings. to remove any OC. OC'ing is hardly more than bragging rights with newer CPU's and it voids warranties.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

In all honesty I'd agree with Tyree for the moment anyway. You wont get any noticable differences with the games you're playing on that processor (i run my i5-2500k at stock clocks for BF3 on a 550Ti and i've run it at 4.5ghz, no noticeable framerate difference/etc.)...

The only reason i'd advise you overclock is if you were doing anything processor intensive, IE i live with architecture students and sometimes they render their work on my PC, the added 1GHz kick can improve render time. But yeah, you shouldn't notice any difference.

Either way, check out the link i posted last, in the "Overclocking Guide" for the Gigabyte motherboard and just check that the power saving settings were set as they should be on your Bios. Otherwise, i'd drop back to defaults until you have a better understanding of what's going on, because simply put vCore issues causing BSODs are likely to mean long term damage is being caused or could be being caused to your CPU, and realistically it's not worth having to fork out over another CPU when the one you've got should run fine at stock clocks or at "optimized" settings without the same issues.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*

Thanks for the advice, I have not noticed any diffrence running at stock speeds so I will leave it at that for now. Cheers.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you want to overclock you need to knock off the turbo stuff and the EIST.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Underclocking from 4.5Ghz to 4Ghz help*



skunknste said:


> Thanks for the advice, I have not noticed any diffrence running at stock speeds so I will leave it at that for now. Cheers.


No big surprise there.


----------

